# Difference between sweet almond oil and regular almond oil



## akajoos (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there a difference in it for soapmaking? 


Kate


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 21, 2013)

"Almond" and "sweet almond" are generally the same thing -- the oil pressed from the seeds of the sweet almond tree, prunus dulcis, var. amygdalus. This oil will be sold as a carrier oil for soap making, massage, skin and hair care, and food uses. It is sold in larger containers, often plastic. It has a very mild odor.

Be aware there is also a "bitter almond" oil. It is an essential oil pressed from the seeds of the bitter almond tree, prunus dulcis, var. amara. It is used as a fragrance, so obviously it has a strong odor. This product will be sold in small quantities and is usually packaged in glass -- bitter almond EO will dissolve many plastics.

If you're not absolutely sure, I'd ask the seller.


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 21, 2013)

I started out using regular almond oil from the grocery store and it works the same as sweet almond oil, the latter being cheaper (here, anyway).


----------



## akajoos (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! So I can substitute it equally? I'm wanting to do my first batch and the only sweet almond oils in my area are in small quantities for not too cheap haha. It's cheaper to buy the almond oil until I can get my recipe how I like and start ordering stuff online.  



Kate


----------



## mbeachysoap (Jul 21, 2013)

I ordered my fragrance oils from Natures Garden .. they have 2oz sample specials very cheap so I was able to sample 12 different scents .. one was the almond scent and I love it! This way I know what I like and don't and didn't spend too much money on what I don't. Just wanted to put that out there for when you do decide to start ordering on line. :idea:


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 21, 2013)

You should be able to substitute with no probs.


----------



## akajoos (Jul 21, 2013)

Great!! Thanks so much for the help everybody!! I love how helpful and awesome everyone on the forum is!   


Kate


----------

